

How Gay Marriage Is Like Lisp - miguelrey
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timothylee/2013/03/26/how-gay-marriage-is-like-lisp/

======
tlarkworthy
I think you could replace "gay marriage" with "socialism" in that article and
still get a thought provoking article.

~~~
binarybits
Really? You think people in Cuba come to the United States and marvel at what
a backward society we have?

~~~
eterps
Scandinavians might think different?

------
omonra
TLTR: Everyone driving faster than you is an idiot and everyone driving slower
than you is a moron.

